# Quince juice extraction and addition to cider ?



## Green-Lobster (25/3/14)

Hello .
Was wondering about anyones experience in this area .
So far research suggests a 10% -25% addition is enough.
Get rid of the fuzz and seeds , contact with juice leads to wierd tastes later .
Storing them with apples before pressing, for a time ,(few weeks) can impart some of the flavour into the apples.
the addition of pectanise to cut up fruit can aid juice extraction.

My plan is to cut up and slice damaged fruit to freeze . this will then be ready to add to secondry as done with apples for extra full flavour..Later on.
Better fruit store with some apples as harvest comes in . juice with screw jiucer and ferment.

Freezing breaks the apples down and i imagine the quince would this be a good step to speed up the juicing process and take the load of the juicer. ? . the quince are much tougher than the apples .
I have a slow speed screw juicer thats quite tough but still domestic . I realise this will be a slow process , but so is brewing.

Any thoughts or tips much appreciated.
cheers.


----------



## 431neb (25/3/14)

Quinces need prolonged cooking before they are edible I think? Not saying your method won't work but I wonder if cooking them in a small volume of water and then "juicing" the pulp might yield better results?

It may moderate the harshness of a raw quince too. They are bloody tart.


----------



## Mardoo (25/3/14)

Definitely have a slice of raw quince first to see whether you want that flavor in your creation. As 431neb noted, raw quince is totally different from cooked. They're hella astringent, tart, and sometimes bitter. The cooking breaks that down.


----------



## Airgead (25/3/14)

This may be a case where cooking the fruit first might actually be a good idea...


----------



## Deep End (25/3/14)

Yea. if your looking for the sweet, rosy colour and flavour of quince I'd be maybe doing the first step in making quince jelly; 3kg of quince and around 3 litres or water or so and simmer them for an hour and a half till the water changes to a ruby colour. Then strain the liquor off and maybe press the soft quince pulp and add that to a brew. Sounds like an interesting concept I might try. Apple and Quince Cider...that could be good??


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (25/3/14)

I've made quince hefeweizen and quince lambic before. Plus a lot of non beery quince stuff.

It's a fruit you've gotta cook. Not really a juicing fruit. I slow cook candy it and then add to secondary. Needs a lot to impart flavor.


----------



## Greg.L (25/3/14)

In Germany they use quince, you must have read about it since you know about the fuzz and the seeds. They don't cook it, personally I would rather go the freeze method rather than cooking it, but you need a good juicer. If you had a proper apple press it would be easier, but if you take your time you should get some juice. You should definitely try it and report back, I have a quince tree but have only used the fruit for preserves.


----------



## Green-Lobster (25/3/14)

Hello . Thanyou for your input people .
Mr No Tip good idea ive made my own candi sugar before so i see where your heading there.
well worth investigateing a jammy esscence additave .
What im after though is the addition of cold pressed quince . I have a " Ceramic Pro Coldpress Juicer " . It will give me real juice no problem . you can stick raw beetroot through it .
I spose what im wondering is , like adding sharp, bitter sharp,bitter sweet , sweet, apple variaties is it going to bring some thing worthwhile to the party?
as well as some uniuqe quincyness ? or should i just treat it as a crab apple adition ,roughly speaking ?
At this stage ive peeled up 10kgs of rinsed in lime lemon water, frozen whole . The battered scarred and bruised of the pick .
Ive stored about 30kgs with 30 kgs of granny smiths all organic grown, of a tree i have accees to. No fruitfly this year.
Plan is to get a hold of some beechworth apple juice(local area)costs 2$ a litre. and blend it all up to make a few 24 litre barrels.


----------



## Green-Lobster (2/4/14)

well folks heres how it went today .
Started with 12kg of washed a grade fruit.
about 90% ripe.
ended up with 4kgs of tops tails cores and peelings.

That 8kgs of cleaned wedges through the screw press yielded 6 litres of juice.
It tasted lovely and sweet . the flavours not unlike those when eating the jelly. little bit chalky at the end.

Ive put 3L in a 24L brew opting for somewere around 12% addition.
with fresh grannies 12 L
beechworth juice 5 L
4 L of water .
Sg 1055 , safale s-04.
cinnamon sticks allspice blood orange and tea bags . 7gm nutrient.

lot of effort but, if they werent for free it would be crazy .
Ive cooked up the scraps and are dripping them through a hop sock overnight to make jelly or a syrup for candi sugar.


----------



## Airgead (3/4/14)

Wow. that's a much better yield than I thought you would get.

We just processed 15kg of quinces into jams, jellies, preserves and other stuff. maybe next year I'll have a crack at quince cider instead (I suspect we wills till be eating this year's jams, jellies, preserves...)


----------



## Green-Lobster (13/4/14)

racked to secondry on 11th 1001 .
Tasting like it has a way to go .green tart and dry . but fresh and promising . can not discern any quince.
500 gms of honey a carton of Berri fresh apple pear and strawberry cos it was a buck .
and a litre of beechworth cloudy . to top it out 
27 litre 1017.


----------



## Airgead (13/4/14)

I grated up a whole quince and chucked it into a litre of brandy to see what happens. Hopefully quince brandy...

Its been a week now.. must have a taste.


----------



## Airgead (13/4/14)

Oh.. I say... that's not bad at all.

There is remarkably little quince scent and the flavour isn't what I would describe as quince either... but there is something there that isn't brandy and whatever it is, it tastes pretty fantastic.

Everything I have read about this sort of thing says to leave it soaking for 2 months... so I shall. If the one week tasting is anything to go by it should be amazing by then.


----------



## Mardoo (14/4/14)

Well then, I shall happily join in and call myself wrong this time.


----------



## toolio666 (17/6/15)

Airgead, did any of the quince brandy survive 2 months to try again? 

Thinking about quince & beer styles at the moment. Quince & saison? Raw or cooked quince. Thoughts?


----------



## Airgead (17/6/15)

It sure did. It aged beautifully. I broke it down to about 20% ABV with a light honey syrup. Lovely flavour. Not just brandy, not quite quince, touch of honey. Fantastic after dinner drink.

I made a double batch this year. 2 quinces grated raw. 2 750ml bottles of decent brandy. Soak quince in brandy for 4 weeks shaking daily. Strain and split 50/50 with a syrup made out of 100g honey and 1l water.

It will throw a heavy sediment after a month or so. I filtered it through coffee filter paper and it came out crystal clear.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## TimT (17/6/15)

_I made a double batch this year. 2 quinces grated raw. 2 750ml bottles of decent brandy. Soak quince in brandy for 4 weeks shaking daily. Strain and split 50/50 with a syrup made out of 100g honey and 1l water._

Good, I was just going to say you'd have to do it again to check. Just in case it was a quinceidence.


----------



## yankinoz (17/6/15)

Google quince wine and you'll se the recipes call for cooking.


----------



## Airgead (17/6/15)

Yeah. In this case, the raw quince flavour is perfect but I might give a cooked batch a crack next year as well.

I suspect that cooking the quince will make the sugars more available (raw quince - not sweet, cooked quince - sweet) so would be necessary for wine. This is a masceration in brandy rather than a fermentation so it works.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## dug (18/7/15)

I brewed a few quince/apple/pear ciders this season. I found quince very easy to juice in a brevell juice fountain. 1 pass though gave a bit of juice and a lot of wet pulp. If I passed this pulp through a second time I got more juice out of it, but it was very cloudy. But if you squeeze it through muslin cloth you end up with lovely clear juice.

As far as how much juice 20% is too much for me, (or it is atm), it ends up very dry and mouth puckering. The brew with about 10-15% quince still gave the dryness but wasn't over powering.


----------



## Yeastfridge (19/7/15)

Airgead said:


> Yeah. In this case, the raw quince flavour is perfect but I might give a cooked batch a crack next year as well.
> 
> I suspect that cooking the quince will make the sugars more available (raw quince - not sweet, cooked quince - sweet) so would be necessary for wine. This is a masceration in brandy rather than a fermentation so it works.
> 
> ...


When people cook quince usually they add a bunch of sugar/honey, it's not very sweet if you cook it plain. Not to discourage you, just for the truth. 

There are quite a few varieties of quince (like apples) and some are actually not bad raw, while others taste like running the inside of your mouth with a dry sponge.


----------



## Airgead (19/7/15)

We cook a lot of quince... We usually puck up 20-30kg each year and turn it into jams, preserves, bottled quince... and quince brandy. Smyrna is the variety we use.

It does need sugar when its cooked... but not as much as you think. I quite often use it in a stew and cooked, its quite sweet. Raw its horrible... but cooked, quite nice.


----------



## dug (23/7/15)

Airgead said:


> It does need sugar when its cooked... but not as much as you think. I quite often use it in a stew and cooked, its quite sweet. Raw its horrible... but cooked, quite nice.


+1 for that, and stewed with a splash of port, cinnamon, vanilla, cloves and other spices it is fantastic :icon_drool2:


----------

